# Carb's 101



## bsman (Jan 22, 2006)

Hi all,
Working on my stupid briggs that knocks, and decided to rebuild or atleast relook the carb. Any pointers for this???

Model: 42A707
16hp B&S Twin II I/C


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

go to a small engine shop, with the model/type/ and code numbers in hand. order a carb gasket or rebuild kit, go to a auto parts store, get some carb cleaning dip, soak it overnight, taken all the way apart, soaking the parts as well, get a new diapragm as well, its not hard to take apart, but not hard to put back together unless you don't know how to, so memorize how it goes back together. take pictures if you must. then after the soaking, blow it out with a combo of compressed air and carb cleaner in a can, or just carb cleaner, into any holes you can see, before you put it back together.


----------



## bsman (Jan 22, 2006)

thank you bugman, I'll try that.


----------

